

Ask HN: What's an average salary for a web developer? - mbet10

PHP, JS, jQuery, MySQL, HTML/CSS, 2-3 years experience.
======
byoung2
You can use salary.com to get charts of averages salaries

I just used "Interface Designer - Web" in Los Angeles and got
10th-25th-75th-90th percentiles of $77,029, $81,850, $103,169, $117,756

They describe a "Interface Designer - Web" as:

 _Designs html prototypes, visual interfaces and interaction of web-based
applications. Designs and evaluates visual human interfaces utilizing user-
centered design principles. Implements the user interface design. Works with
the product development team to design online user experiences. Ensures user
experience is formulated to achieve the goals of the online entity. May
require an associate's degree with 0-2 years of experience in the field or in
a related area. Has knowledge of commonly-used concepts, practices, and
procedures within a particular field. Relies on instructions and pre-
established guidelines to perform the functions of the job. Works under
immediate supervision. Primary job functions do not typically require
exercising independent judgment. Typically reports to a manager._

~~~
mbet10
Awesome! Thanks. Any ideas for Berlin/Europe?

------
grasshoper
How about for an entry-level web developer in the Bay Area?

------
kentnl
It depends. Where do you live? Who are your clients? How complex are the
projects? How big is the company? How many other staff are there?

~~~
mbet10
Small company, 8-10 employees, 2/3 of which are developers. Front end
interface development. Let's consider US and/or Western Europe.

~~~
wwortiz
The US and or Western Europe are huge places with a crazy amount of
differentiation between cities and states.

Most places it probably starts off with a similar salary to middle class
wages.

~~~
mbet10
Hm, how about Berlin vs. Boston?

------
Giantizzy
A better site to get answers for salaries is glassdoor.com - you can see what
web developers at actual different companies make. And you can see it by city,
by years of experience, etc...

